
What We Know About the F-35's First Crash - smacktoward
https://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/what-we-know-about-the-f-35s-first-crash-1829455598
======
ismaelbej
TL;DR

> Here’s all we know so far.

> Thankfully, there were no deaths or injuries in the incident which saw the
> pilot eject to safety.

> The cause of the crash is unknown and remains under investigation at this
> time.

